# Petsmart Jan 16-19



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.petsmart.ca/?OVMTC=Exact...devicemodel=&gclid=COzU7KP1mMMCFYg8gQodP2MAPw

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Hardly 50%....LOL

Black Friday actually was 50% off

Fluval 406 $109
Aqua Clear 110 $45
Fluval Fx6 $149 (last year boxing week fx5 was $89)
75 gallon setup original $499 was on for $229


Kijiji full of new in the box fish items being sold.....I'm assuming petsmart 50% off resellers...LOL


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

flagtail said:


> Hardly 50%....LOL
> 
> Black Friday actually was 50% off
> 
> ...


Where did you get these prices... I got an Fx6 at petsmart boxing day last yr for $175.. Several of us did.. Also AC110 was $63 this year, this is at the Oshawa location at least.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

I bought 2 ac110 $45 each at the petsmart location Britannia and Mavis....airport and hwy 7 location also had them....

the above was on Black Friday


Last year the location on Steeles and Kennedy in Brampton I bought FX5 for $89 the only one that they had in stock....when I jokingly asked for rain checks they said "NO Problem" LOL so I grabbed rain check for 5 more...

This year all the deals were on Black Friday on the website....Tonne of items for actual 50% off

Boxing week didn't come close on the sales


----------



## Norco (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks Sig! 

I picked it up everything I needed for a quarantine tank.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Just grabbed a 20 gallon for $20


----------

